# Cigars at your Price order!



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Placed my first order for a box of Illusione CG-4 and Tatuaje Reserva 7th's with CAYP on Wednesday, got it this afternoon and I must say I am more than thrilled! Fast shipping, great packaging. I'll be placing another order very soon! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, Andrew gets them out quickly.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been itching to place an order with these guys for a while. Unfortunately, they are out of the 2 boxes I wanted. Fortunately they are supposed to be getting them in this week. They have some of the best pricing I have found on several of my favorite sticks. That is probably why they were out in the first place :suspicious:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

They are my first stop when I'm looking for anything these days! Top Notch!


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah these guys are great, I've gotten a box of piggies and rats in the last few months.


----------



## Laki (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tip - never visited that site yet, but have just bookmarked it for future wallet draining.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't say enough good things about them and their staff


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

I placed my first order with them a few weeks ago. The prices couldn't be beat on the sticks I was wanting to try. The shipping was fast and the sticks showed up in perfect shape. I'll be placing another order as soon as they get the Tat Black PL boxes back in stock.

They get an A++ from me!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Xikar77 said:


> Placed my first order for a box of Illusione CG-4 and Tatuaje Reserva 7th's with CAYP on Wednesday, got it this afternoon and I must say I am more than thrilled! Fast shipping, great packaging. I'll be placing another order very soon! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


It's just so darn _pleasant _to have a noob join in order to _praise _someone or something as their first post. Very refreshing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Been lurking for a while, post some on other forums, mostly just read. Excuse my excitement. Sounds as if you think I am merely here to plug this store. Not the case, not why I joined. LOL. My apologies if it came across that way. Anyhow, Im going to smoke something.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Xikar77 said:


> Been lurking for a while, post some on other forums, mostly just read. Excuse my excitement. Sounds as if you think I am merely here to plug this store. Not the case, not why I joined. LOL. My apologies if it came across that way. Anyhow, Im going to smoke something.


 I am pretty sure that was a sincere comment. We get a lot of people signing up to complain about something on their first post. I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Xikar77 said:


> Been lurking for a while, post some on other forums, mostly just read. Excuse my excitement. Sounds as if you think I am merely here to plug this store. Not the case, not why I joined. LOL. My apologies if it came across that way. Anyhow, Im going to smoke something.


Hey, sorry if that's how I came across. I genuinely meant what I said, it was _very _refreshing to see someone sign up to say something positive, and praise a company and not just to rant and bash. Someone I consider a friend, Andrew (goes by "szyzk" here on Puff) works for CAYP and their parent(sister?) company, Nice Ash. I highly respect both Andrew, and the company he works for. So I share your enthusiasm for them!

Welcome to Puff man!



Deadhead Dave said:


> I am pretty sure that was a sincere comment. We get a lot of people signing up to complain about something on their first post. I certainly appreciate it.


Yep!


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice order man, i love cayp.

BTW you aware brah? 

LOL


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so frustrated because they don't ship to NY. I don't understand why all the other online retailers can but they can't. Placed a very nice size order before I realized they don't ship to my state....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Marc, believe me, I guarantee they're more frustrated that you can't order than you are!


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link I will keep an eye on those guys.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Marc, believe me, I guarantee they're more frustrated that you can't order than you are!


They were very apologetic and accommodating - I actually placed the order before I realized they don't ship to NY


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Marcm15 said:


> I am so frustrated because they don't ship to NY. I don't understand why all the other online retailers can but they can't. Placed a very nice size order before I realized they don't ship to my state....


I think I rember Andrew saying that this was because of their physical presence on new York which prevents them from shipping there


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm aware Brah...


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

No worries ninja! Sorry for my misunderstanding. On a lighter note, just ripped down a Kristoff Sumatra torpedo...pretty good smoke. A bit mild for my liking but very smooth smoking stick. I should had ripped into those reserva 7th's.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay I have a noob question about this site. After reading through this post I checked them out. They have a box of Oliva Serie V Lancero with MSRB at 238 while Atlantic has the same box at 161. Now I come from a long line of used car dealers and I know in the car world if you offer something to low it is like insulting the seller. I am still really new to cigars and their value so I do not want to insult anyone by offering something that is way to low. Is there any rhyme or reason to the offer or do you just sort of make an educated guess and go? Now I am not talking about offering $100, but would it be a good move to use some of the other websites as a guide and over 10 or 20 cheaper?


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

hawesg said:


> I think I rember Andrew saying that this was because of their physical presence on new York which prevents them from shipping there


That makes sense. I thought they were in PA...


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Questionablesanity said:


> Okay I have a noob question about this site. After reading through this post I checked them out. They have a box of Oliva Serie V Lancero with MSRB at 238 while Atlantic has the same box at 161. Now I come from a long line of used car dealers and I know in the car world if you offer something to low it is like insulting the seller. I am still really new to cigars and their value so I do not want to insult anyone by offering something that is way to low. Is there any rhyme or reason to the offer or do you just sort of make an educated guess and go? Now I am not talking about offering $100, but would it be a good move to use some of the other websites as a guide and over 10 or 20 cheaper?


Offer what ever you want. If its too low younwill be notified instantly on the site via a pop up. Just keep upping your bid until you get the acceptance pop up. You Aren't insulting anybody, I promise


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep. It's all automated.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I wonder if that was who (andrew) I talked to this week when I called to check stock. I am planning on ordering several boxes this coming week.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Questionablesanity said:


> Okay I have a noob question about this site. After reading through this post I checked them out. They have a box of Oliva Serie V Lancero with MSRB at 238 while Atlantic has the same box at 161. Now I come from a long line of used car dealers and I know in the car world if you offer something to low it is like insulting the seller. I am still really new to cigars and their value so I do not want to insult anyone by offering something that is way to low. Is there any rhyme or reason to the offer or do you just sort of make an educated guess and go? Now I am not talking about offering $100, but would it be a good move to use some of the other websites as a guide and over 10 or 20 cheaper?


You can check their other site Nice Ash Cigars Great Cigars at Great Prices on a lot of things there the same price, i usually start 30% lower than the nice ash price and go from there.



Marcm15 said:


> That makes sense. I thought they were in PA...


They are but they have a shop or some such in new York


----------



## totti 10 (Mar 18, 2009)

wouldn't it be better that they have a physical presence in NY?
you can just visit them at their store


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

totti 10 said:


> wouldn't it be better that they have a physical presence in NY?
> you can just visit them at their store


While I do support my local B&M as often as I can (it is attached to a bar that still allows smoking!) The outrageous tax NY has placed on cigars makes it very difficult to purchase in any large quantity there... Its a sad time for tobacco shops in this state...


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Marcm15 said:


> I am so frustrated because they don't ship to NY. I don't understand why all the other online retailers can but they can't. Placed a very nice size order before I realized they don't ship to my state....


That's another place that won't ship to New York!!!

I'm getting ready to rent a PO box in PA!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

So many online options...definitely a great time to be a cigar smoker/buyer. I'll check this place out...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

AndrewNYC said:


> That's another place that won't ship to New York!!!
> 
> I'm getting ready to rent a PO box in PA!


They would be one of my primary go to sites if they could ship my way. I have friends and family in PA but its just too much of a hassle to ship there and then either reship to me or have to travel to pick up my smokes...


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

Just wanted to note that I am excited to find this site as well. There are quite a few offerings they have available that most stores (that I can find) do not have and at great prices.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I won't say too much about how the site works but if anybody has questions about it, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

szyzk said:


> I won't say too much about how the site works but if anybody has questions about it, feel free to PM me.


my wife just ordered me something from there. i wonder what it is lol


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> my wife just ordered me something from there. i wonder what it is lol


C'mon dude, I wouldn't ruin your wife's Christmas gift by giving you a sneak peak at what she ordered! You can bribe me with eggnog and cookies and spiced wine and candy but my lips are sealed!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

szyzk said:


> C'mon dude, I wouldn't ruin your wife's Christmas gift by giving you a sneak peak at what she ordered! You can bribe me with eggnog and cookies and spiced wine and candy but my lips are sealed!


lmfao

i am just wondering cause she has never bought me cigars


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> lmfao
> 
> i am just wondering cause she has never bought me cigars


I won't say anything more! Wait until Christmas, Oscar!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

szyzk said:


> I won't say anything more! Wait until Christmas, Oscar!


not even a little hint


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

HA! Oscar - if Andrew had anything to do with your wifes order..... trust me.... you'll be very, very, very well taken care of!! :nod:


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> not even a little hint


Andrew, I think you give him some kind of hint. After all, BOTL's before wives right? right?


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Curious when you guys are expecting more Four Kicks Crowned Heads Corona Gorda in?!?!?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> not even a little hint


No. Go bug your wife about it!



Oldmso54 said:


> HA! Oscar - if Andrew had anything to do with your wifes order..... trust me.... you'll be very, very, very well taken care of!! :nod:


I honestly didn't know she ordered until Oscar said something.



rhetorik said:


> Andrew, I think you give him some kind of hint. After all, BOTL's before wives right? right?


Typically I would agree, but one unbreakable rule is to not spoil Christmas surprises. Santa>BOTLs>wives.



Xikar77 said:


> Curious when you guys are expecting more Four Kicks Crowned Heads Corona Gorda in?!?!?


We don't currently have any on order with 4K, but they will be in our next shipment. Don't have a timetable for that, though.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> lmfao
> 
> i am just wondering cause she has never bought me cigars


My gf buys me more expensive cigars than I normaly buy myself if that is any help Oscar


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> My gf buys me more expensive cigars than I normaly buy myself if that is any help Oscar


i like the way that sounds lol
thanks andrew... wait till you come down to miami... i am going to leave you in the middle of nowhere ROTFLMFAO nah man JK. hope she did good


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

I just placed my first order with them last night as well. Seems like an awesome site, good selection, and can't wait to get my shipment. I always get nervous trying out a new site...

Doc


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

NavyPiper said:


> I just placed my first order with them last night as well. Seems like an awesome site, good selection, and can't wait to get my shipment. I always get nervous trying out a new site...
> 
> Doc


Nothing to worry about, I love these guys, many, many orders.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

love these guys too. very very fast shipping.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for calming my neerves! LOL! :thumb:

Just got my tracking info email from them. Pretty fast, seeing as I placed it about 2330hrs their time last night. Just wish UPS didn't require a signature, but no biggee.... Can't wait to get it! Was surprised how much better their prices were for what I ordered. AF chateau natural, AF Queen B's, Padron 3k's, Padron 64 anni's, and some Flors de antilles (sp?). Blew me away!

Fun times for me tomorrow! :smoke2:

Doc


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

NavyPiper said:


> Nice! Thanks for calming my neerves! LOL! :thumb:
> 
> Just got my tracking info email from them. Pretty fast, seeing as I placed it about 2330hrs their time last night. Just wish UPS didn't require a signature, but no biggee.... Can't wait to get it! Was surprised how much better their prices were for what I ordered. AF chateau natural, AF Queen B's, Padron 3k's, Padron 64 anni's, and some Flors de antilles (sp?). Blew me away!
> 
> ...


I've never had to sign for my orders with them. Might be something specific to your area or something though. Nice haul!


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> lmfao
> 
> i am just wondering cause she has never bought me cigars


She bought you a bullet punch so it can resemble something that you offer her.....wait...what?!?!?


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

NavyPiper said:


> I just placed my first order with them last night as well. Seems like an awesome site, good selection, and can't wait to get my shipment. I always get nervous trying out a new site...
> 
> Doc


I ordered from here a couple months back and was more then pleased with my purchase. I am going to be placing my second order in the next few days! The selection is great and they keep you up to date via email on new arrivals and whatnot.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Emmett. Thats awesome! Looks like my kids will have to contend with someone else that I give money to... I wonder if I can list a website as a dependent on my taxes? LOL

Doc


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Andrew (Puff name: szyzk) the owner is a VERY active member here and a great BOTL! You have no worries purchasing from him!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm too damn dumb to work site like that. Do you lowball and then work your way up until they accept your offer?


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> I'm too damn dumb to work site like that. Do you lowball and then work your way up until they accept your offer?


Skip all that... message other Andrew (szyzk) and he will tell you what the low bid price is so that you can place the order on the site, or he can take your order.

Joe


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

jheiliger said:


> Skip all that... message other Andrew (szyzk) and he will tell you what the low bid price is so that you can place the order on the site, or he can take your order.
> 
> Joe


There's way too many Andrews on this site. :lol:


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

jheiliger said:


> Andrew (Puff name: szyzk) the owner is a VERY active member here and a great BOTL! You have no worries purchasing from him!


I think andrew just works there, but he is a top notch BOTL and you are right no worries buying from them.



Feldenak said:


> I'm too damn dumb to work site like that. Do you lowball and then work your way up until they accept your offer?


You could like joe suggests pm andrew, i'm sure he probably has other stuff to do, so what I do is check nice ash cigars (they are the same people) then start at like 20% lower than that price, most of them are the same but they do offer a few things lower on CAYP when they are allowed to offer a lower price in stores than online, which is the case with some products.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I love CAYP. I will be making another order in January.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> There's way too many Andrews on this site. :lol:


In my accurate opinion...!!


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like a great site. I'm looking to place an order and had a question but the 1 877 contact number listed on the site isn't working. Anyone order lately?


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

I was just looking at it but didn't try to call. If it works let me know and i might pull the trigger on some that i've been wanting to try.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

JG5000 said:


> Looks like a great site. I'm looking to place an order and had a question but the 1 877 contact number listed on the site isn't working. Anyone order lately?


Send them an email. Theyre pretty quick about that.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

My last two orders from them got screwed up and have not been rectified yet. 1st order from 06/13 I requested maduros but they sent regulars. I didn't want them and requested to ship them back. They didn't provide me with the shipping number but actually had UPS come for an attempted pick up of the package. Nobody told me until I inquired again about getting the return label, then I was successfully able to arrange for UPS to pick up the package. It was delivered back to them on 06/17 and now i'm waiting for my refund.

2nd order they debited my account on 07/12 but I have yet to receive any information regarding the shipping of my package. That is not righ. I'm losing confidence in this company and won't order again until they correct my last two orders.


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

I recieved one order but never got shipping info. It got to me in the usual time frame though


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

They really don't communicate very well, at least through e-mail. I had to call a couple of times about orders and they always took care of it immediately. I'm waiting on an order now and e-mailed yesterday but still no answer, I'll call tomorrow. I want to continue using them and can put up with some glitches but your not getting refunded has me concerned.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Well I just received an email from them indicating that they processed my refund YEAH However they also stated that my other order was delivered yesterday, which means it was sent to an unknown address????

Well at least half of the problems will be solved soon.

I'm really starting to wonder if the mutiple businesses and locations are resulting in one hand not talking to the other


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

Marcm15 said:


> I am so frustrated because they don't ship to NY. I don't understand why all the other online retailers can but they can't. Placed a very nice size order before I realized they don't ship to my state....


My guess is they are located in NY and don't want to mess with sales tax....


----------

